# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Unsafe and Ineffective

## Anti Federalist

*Unsafe and Ineffective*

https://www.ericpetersautos.com/2021...d-ineffective/

By eric - July 20, 2021

Its turning out  at Warp Speed  that the vaccine isnt even effective and forget safe.

People whove been Jabbed are getting sick  or at least, they are testing positive for the Epsilon Semi Moron or Plaid or Delta Blues variant of the sickness far too many people are obsessed with avoiding, even if the putative cure is worse than the possibility of sickness. In Israel, for instance, it has been reported that 40 percent of the new cases are among the Needled.

And its not just in Israel. It is everywhere. Including, for instance, California  where the Face Effacing is resuming. And in Australia, where much worse (and whats likely coming, for us) is happening  notwithstanding all the Needling. 

How is this possible if what the Pope of Science  and his spray-tanned poodle, the Orange Fail  insist to be true is in fact true? A car that doesnt start 1 percent of the time isnt very effective and not many would buy it, if they knew about it.

If it lost a wheel on the highway even 1 percent of the time, probably 100 percent of the public would be hesitant to buy one.

Yet the people pushing this cure continue to hard-sell it, even as evidence accrues that it doesnt work as advertised and comes with a lot of fine print youre not allowed to read, too.

Wheres that disclosure about whats in there  and what might happen?

Never mind,  just roll up your sleeve. Its good for you. Trust us. This from people whose serial untrustworthiness is better established than Nixons. 

But this time, its ok. This time, we should just believe what they tell us.

Even if it kills us.

Where are the consumer advocates  those people who made sure every lawn mower shuts off if you let go of the obnoxious handle they all come with now  because some moron, somewhere, stuck his hand under a running one? The people who made sure hot coffee is no longer served at drive-thru windows because some imbecile put a cup of it between her legs before driving off? The ones who made opening a bottle of any over-the-counter pill bottle an exercise in aggravation for adults without kids because someone elses kids, someplace else, ate a bottle full of pills?

Whatever happened to saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafety first? If it saves even one life?

VW was ordered to stop selling diesel-powered cars because a hypothetical someone  no real person actually harmed was ever presented  might have coughed because of exhaust byproducts so attenuated it took incredibly sensitive equipment to even detect their presence. VW executives were arrested and sent to prison  for not causing the death of a single flesh-and-blood victim.

But the Pope of Science continues to preach  and pressure. This known liar  dont efface your face; then efface it; then efface it two  no, three times  is to be regarded as a trusted authority. But those who do not trust him and question his authority  did anyone vote for this man?  are excoriated, banned and de-monetized. It is almost as if theres an agenda afoot.

The safe part almost beggars comprehension. At least twice as many people have died from this cure as were killed on the day Our Freedoms died  those deaths serving as the flag-wrapped pretext for taking our freedoms away. It has been 20 years since an American was free to board an airplane or even enter an airport without being presumed a terrorist and treated accordingly, out of a dread fear of another Nahhnlevven.

Well, the deaths of many thousands more  multiple Nahhhhnlevvens  at the hands of medical terrorists  have happened and it passes by as if nothing had happened. As if nothing were happening.

People are dying from the Needling, ongoing, in numbers that less than two years ago would have resulted in a national panic. If people were told to panic. Instead, they are told not to  about the Needling  and so they dont. This is remarkable. The Truman Show wasnt a show. Well, it was a way of showing the power of the show. People conditioned to believe reality is on TeeVee are easy to panic.

Just tell them to. Thats their cue, with Brian Stelter & Co. as their director. Lights! Camera! Action!

They did not look around  away from the screen  and thus failed to notice that the bodies werent piling up, nor the hospitals overflowing  contrary to what they were being told by their Masters Voice was happening. They believed the latter because they saw it on TeeVee. Or rather, were told it was happening, by the TeeVee.

Now they are being told by the same TeeVee that the cure for what doesnt ail them is effective when it objectively is not and safe when that is demonstrably false. But they do not believe it because the TeeVee has not said it. Instead, they gaze adoringly at the visage of the Pope of Science and his acolytes, their nimbus-glowing saviors from a sickness thats in their minds.

Its not for nothing that whats on TeeVee is referred to as programming.

Indeed, it is.

----------


## acptulsa

I can't wait to see how convincing Pied Piper Fauci is delivering his spiel in orange and through gray bars.

----------


## kahless

The country is letting clueless morons in the news media lead the way on this.  People that just echo hear say or what they think their favorite politicians and party wants them to write without research or fact checking.  In many cases a bunch of young clueless interns writings articles without out research. They write what they think would satisfy their employers or party while taking the path of least resistance to write copy so they go to happy hour.  No research, just feelings and whatever Fauci says.

Then you have the politicians listening to the news media to figure out what to do.  A moronic circle jerk the people are risking their lives listening to.  No leadership, everyone just looking around at one another for their next talking point.  It was the same under Trump and now continues under Biden.

----------


## CaptUSA

> I can't wait to see how convincing Pied Piper Fauci is delivering his spiel in orange and through gray bars.


I wish I could share your confidence.  There have been a whole host of bureaucrats lying to congress and the public about this thing for a year and a half...  Nothing ever happens to them.  Fauci is just the highest profile, but the media has his back.

----------


## acptulsa

> I wish I could share your confidence.  There have been a whole host of bureaucrats lying to congress and the public about this thing for a year and a half...  Nothing ever happens to them.  Fauci is just the highest profile, but the media has his back.


I wish I could share it too.  The _Viewsweek_ headline reads, "Rand Paul calls for 'Criminal' Charges for Dr. Fauci After Senate Tussle".  One, why the quotation marks?  Two, what power do they have to revoke Paul's own M.D. degree?

We have to have Dr. Paul's back.  Yeah, I know, I'd rather the MSM had his back too.  But we'll have to do.  This is too promising an opportunity.  There's a big difference between knowing something's rotten and being able to rub the noses of sheeple in it.

----------


## pcosmar

No one was ever held accountable for MK-Ultra.

Ever.

and Bills "apology" was lame.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.



*Report: Vaccinated Comprise 75% of Coronavirus Infections in Singapore*

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...ons-singapore/

Hannah Bleau 23 Jul 2021

Vaccinated individuals comprise the majority of new coronavirus infections in Singapore, according to government data.

According to Reuters, vaccinated people made up three-quarters of the country’s coronavirus infections in the last month, although severe cases among the vaccinated have been limited:

    While the data shows that vaccines are highly effective in preventing severe cases, it also underscores the risk that even those inoculated could be contagious, so that inoculation alone may not suffice to halt transmission.

    Of Singapore’s 1,096 locally transmitted infections in the last 28 days, 484, or about 44%, were in fully vaccinated people, while 30% were partially vaccinated and just over 25% were unvaccinated, Thursday’s data showed.

“There is continuing evidence that vaccination helps to prevent serious disease when one gets infected,” the health ministry said in a statement, noting fully vaccinated people generally exhibit mild symptoms or none at all.

Singapore boasts a high vaccination rate, as 75 percent of the 5.7 million in the country have received the jab.

The Singapore Ministry of Health announced in early July that it would only count recipients of the American made Pfizer or Moderna mRNA vaccines as vaccinated for the purposes of national statistics. Vaccinated individuals who have contracted the coronavirus are presumably recipients of one of the American products. Individuals who received other options such as Russia’s Sputnik V vaccine or one of several Chinese products officially count as unvaccinated.

The news comes as the Biden White House urges Americans to get vaccinated as the delta variant spreads across the U.S. Notably, White House press secretary Jen Psaki cited findings revealing that vaccinated people are more concerned about the variant’s spread than the unvaccinated.

“I believe it was a CBS poll — that showed that vaccinated people in the country are more fearful about the Delta variant than unvaccinated people,” she said.

“That’s clearly concerning to us because unvaccinated people should be more fearful. And what the President wanted to convey to people in the country is the impact and effect of getting vaccinated,” she added.

Meanwhile, Texas state Rep. Donna Howard (D), one of the fully vaccinated Texas state lawmakers who tested for the coronavirus after fleeing to Washington, D.C., alongside her maskless colleagues to prevent House Republicans from pursuing election integrity measures, is now among those calling for a universal mask mandate.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.


*Israel says Pfizer Covid vaccine is just 39% effective as delta spreads, but still prevents severe illness*

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/07/23/delt...e-illness.html

Published Fri, Jul 23 20211:23 PM EDTUpdated 20 Min Ago

By: Berkeley Lovelace Jr.

Pfizer and BioNTech’s Covid-19 vaccine is just 39% effective in Israel where the delta variant is the dominant strain, according to a new report from the country’s Health Ministry.

The two-dose vaccine still works very well in preventing people from getting seriously sick, demonstrating 88% effectiveness against hospitalization and 91% effectiveness against severe illness, according to the Israeli data.

(Isn't that about what the illness and hospitalization rate would be anyway? - AF)

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.


PLC
@Humble_Analysis

Cyprus currently has the most Covid cases per capita on Earth yet, before the most recent wave began, they had already vaccinated the majority of their adult population:



https://twitter.com/Humble_Analysis/...87720614440963

----------


## acptulsa

> While the data shows that vaccines are highly effective in preventing severe cases, it also underscores the risk that even those inoculated could be contagious, so that inoculation alone may not suffice to halt transmission.
> 
> Of Singapore’s 1,096 locally transmitted infections in the last 28 days, 484, or about 44%, were in fully vaccinated people, while 30% were partially vaccinated and just over 25% were unvaccinated, Thursday’s data showed.


It increasingly looks to me like the "vaccine" significantly _increases_ the odds you'll get the disease.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.


*Sixth Texas Democrat in Washington, D.C., tests positive for COVID-19*

https://www.texastribune.org/2021/07...n-coronavirus/

The Texas House Democratic Caucus, which has said it plans to not identify lawmakers who test positive, has started additional precautionary measures, such as providing daily rapid tests.

by Cassandra Pollock July 20, 202111 AM Central

State Rep. Donna Howard, D-Austin, has tested positive for the coronavirus, marking the sixth case among nearly 60 House Democrats who traveled to Washington, D.C., last week to prevent the passage of a GOP election bill at the Texas Legislature.

*"Despite following CDC [Centers for Disease Control and Prevention] guidelines and being fully vaccinated, I tested positive for COVID-19 on Monday,"* Howard said in a statement Tuesday, noting that she was "basically asymptomatic except for some minor congestion."

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.


*CDC Caught Deleting 6,000 COVID Vaccine Deaths From VAERS Website, Report Says*

https://www.christianitydaily.com/ar...eport-says.htm

By Olivia Cavallaro
Jul 23, 2021 02:56 PM EDT

There has been a huge lack of push for investigation and study on those who have passed away after they received a COVID vaccine. But citizens can keep track through the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), a database co-managed by the CDC and FDA.

The VAERS' role is to "[accept] and [analyze] reports of adverse events (possible side effects) after a person has received a vaccination." It is a "passive reporting system" that "relies on individuals to send in reports of their experiences to CDC and FDA."

Herein lies the problem: the VAERS database showed on Friday that there had been 11,140 reported deaths from the COVID vaccine in the United States alone, the Gateway Pundit reported. This figure shows a slight increase from the 9,125 reported deaths reported last week.

On Wednesday, the CDC updated its website to indicate that "in the United States from December 14, 2020, through July 19, 2021, ...VAERS received 6,207 reports of death (0.0018%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine."

On July 19, Monday, however, the very same website, showed that "VAERS received 12,313 reports of death (0.0036%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine." This is a staggering 6,000 post-vaccination deaths. This update can be seen at the Internet Archive.

The numbers were again changed later within the same day, with the number of deaths down to 6,079 again. It's worth noting that the dates were also changed to only cover post-vaccination deaths between Dec. 14, 2020 and July 13, 2021.

If the data that was changed is accurate, it could mean that 6,000 vaccinated people died between July 13 and 19, which is a period of but six days.

A video explaining the strange incident can be seen via Infowars. It can also be accessed here.

Infowars reported that a whistleblower recently filed a lawsuit saying that VAERS underreports vaccine-related deaths by a factor of at least five, which means that the real number of COVID vaccine deaths should be at about 45,000.

The question of vaccine safety and efficacy is important now more than ever with the back to school season in the horizon and with the FDA considering extending vaccine eligibility to children.

But the Wall Street Journal has some reservations about having kids vaccinated against COVID, claiming that government policies are impacting children based on one statistic: the number of children under 18 who have died with a COVID diagnosis code in their record. That statistic is 335. The report questioned why the CDC has failed to "[research] each death to find out whether COVID caused it or if it involved a pre-existing medical condition."

Instead, the CDC Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices went ahead in May to decide that the two doses of COVID vaccine "outweigh the risks for all kids 12 to 15."

Marty Makary wrote for the WSJ, "I've written hundreds of peer-reviewed medical studies, and I can think of no journal editor who would accept the claim that 335 deaths resulted from a virus without data to indicate if the virus was incidental or causal, and without an analysis of relevant risk factors such as obesity."

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.


* More Than 5,100 Breakthrough COVID Cases Reported in Mass.; at Least 80 Have Died*

https://www.nbcboston.com/news/local...-died/2435719/

By Diane Cho and Kaitlin McKinley Becker	• Published July 21, 2021	• Updated on July 21, 2021 at 12:12 pm	

More than 5,100 Massachusetts residents have tested positive for COVID-19, despite being fully vaccinated against the virus, and at least 80 of them have died, state health officials said Tuesday night.

The latest update from the state Department of Public Health comes as coronavirus metrics continue to creep up in the Bay State while the more contagious Delta variant keeps spreading in the U.S.

The so-called breakthrough cases — where fully vaccinated individuals test positive for coronavirus — have so far been rare, but are possible. And should even be expected, per the CDC.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It increasingly looks to me like the "vaccine" significantly _increases_ the odds you'll get the disease.


In my state of NH:

64 percent have had some sort of vaccination.

57 percent are fully vaccinated.

https://usafacts.org/visualizations/.../new-hampshire

Positive cases have increased 40 percent this past week alone.

https://www.covid19.nh.gov/

----------


## 69360

The virus is mutating to avoid the vax. You have to wonder now if it would have been better to let it run it's course naturally.

----------


## TheTexan

> It increasingly looks to me like the "vaccine" significantly _increases_ the odds you'll get the disease.


Working as intended.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> The virus is mutating to avoid the vax. You have to wonder now if it would have been better to let it run it's course naturally.


^this^

----------


## acptulsa

Problem - reaction - solution worse than the problem.

----------


## RJB

I still do not personally know anyone who was hospitalized by this virus.  I know many people who also don't know of anyone who was hospitalized.  This is after a year and a half of the "worst pandemic in 100 years.". F--- Delta!  Just st get to the Omega variant already.

----------


## Marenco

> The virus is mutating to avoid the vax. You have to wonder now if it would have been better to let it run it's course naturally.


The antidote is the disease...

----------


## bv3

> I wish I could share it too.  The _Viewsweek_ headline reads, "Rand Paul calls for 'Criminal' Charges for Dr. Fauci After Senate Tussle".  One, why the quotation marks?  Two, what power do they have to revoke Paul's own M.D. degree?
> 
> We have to have Dr. Paul's back.  Yeah, I know, I'd rather the MSM had his back too.  But we'll have to do.  This is too promising an opportunity.  There's a big difference between knowing something's rotten and being able to rub the noses of sheeple in it.


I saw a rotund woman today wearing a "I trust in Fauci" Tee shirt.

----------


## oyarde

> I saw a rotund woman today wearing a "I trust in Fauci" Tee shirt.


Devil worshippers and commies are everywhere. Who else would wear shirts with Che and Fauci .

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Higher COVID Rate Found In Some Counties With Higher Vaccination Rate – Why, And What It Says About The Delta Variant*

https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2021...rnia-counties/

By Julie Watts
July 26, 2021 at 10:11 pm
Filed Under:Coronavirus Battle, Coronavirus Vaccine

SACRAMENTO (CBS13) – State workers and health care employees will now be required to show proof of vaccine or get tested for COVID at least once a week.

The governor announced the new guidance today and is urging private employers to “replicate the example.”

This comes as the highly contagious Delta variant is now dominant in the state and COVID rates have skyrocketed in the month since California officially reopened, including breakthrough cases among vaccinated Californians.

A new analysis finds several counties with above-average vaccination rates also have higher COVID case rates, while case rates are falling in counties with below-average vaccination rates.

Statewide data analyzed by the Bay Area News Group found five counties, Los Angeles, San Diego, Alameda, Contra Costa, and San Francisco, have both a higher percentage of people who are fully vaccinated than the state average and a higher average daily case rate.

Compare that to these five counties: Modoc, Glenn, Lassen, Del Norte, and San Benito, which have below-average vaccination rates and decreasing case rates.

However, UCSF infectious disease expert Dr. Phillip Norris clarifies that the data doesn’t mean the vaccine is not working.

He notes, first, the counties referenced with higher vaccination and case rates are more densely populated.

“If there are a lot of people around you’re more likely to bump into one who has COVID,” Norris explained.

He, like other infectious disease experts, warns that vaccinated people may be unknowingly spreading the virus.

Julie: A lot of people think if they’re vaccinated, they can’t transmit. Is that true?

Phillip: So, originally we thought that might be true.

But he says that’s no longer the case, thanks to the Delta variant.

He points to preliminary data from China that indicates the viral load in the nose from the Delta variant may be 1,000 times higher than previous variants.

“If that’s the case, even a little bit in somebody who’s vaccinated could be a lot,” he explains.

Several studies have indicated that vaccines may reduce transmission, but most were based on previous COVID variants. (See here, here and here).

Norris notes that as case rates increase with the Delta variant, more vaccinated and unvaccinated people will get COVID, though data indicates that the rates will likely remain much higher among the unvaccinated.

Consider this: In Los Angeles County last month, vaccinated people made up one out of five new COVID cases.

That means, for every 100,000 people, 10 vaccinated people would test positive compared to 40 unvaccinated people.

Infectious disease experts stress that vaccinated people also have fewer symptoms, are less likely to be hospitalized and are still believed to be less likely to transmit.

However, for those who have immune-compromised people in their life, it’s also important to remember that you can still get COVID and give it to them — even if you’re both vaccinated.

----------


## oyarde

Never effective . Vaxed Colts coach Frank Reich will miss football training camp after positive test .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The virus is mutating to avoid the vax. You have to wonder now if it would have been better to let it run it's course naturally.


Once it became obvious that COVID-19 essentially has the same mortality as the flu, all mandates should have been lifted. It was no longer an emergency. And yes, delaying the natural progress of the virus only allowed it to mutate instead of burn out.

The actions taken were counterproductive, unless of course you are one of the people that gained power and money form the entire fiasco.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.

*Pfizer-BioNTech Vaccine Efficacy Drops to 84% After Six Months*

https://www.breitbart.com/health/202...er-six-months/

Joshua Caplan28 Jul 202118
2:53

The Pfizer-BioNTech coronavirus vaccine’s efficacy dropped from 96 percent to 84 percent over six months, according to data published Wednesday.

STATNews.com reports:

    The data, released in a preprint that has not been reviewed by outside scientists, suggest the vaccine was 91% effective overall at preventing Covid-19 over the course of six months. In the ongoing study, which enrolled more than 44,000 volunteers, the vaccine’s efficacy in preventing any Covid-19 infection that causes even minor symptoms appeared to decline an average of 6% every two months after administration. It peaked at more than 96% within two months of vaccination and slipped to 84% after six months. Against severe disease, which includes people with low blood oxygen levels or who are hospitalized, the overall efficacy of the vaccine was 97%.

In April, Moderna said that its vaccine was 90 percent effective against symptomatic COVID-19 and 95 percent effective against severe disease after six months, STAT notes. Johnson & Johnson has not released its data on six-month efficacy.

Dr. Anthony Fauci, the White House’s Chief Medical Adviser, has repeatedly stated that Americans are likely to require a booster vaccine within a year to protect themselves from the coronavirus.

“I think we will almost certainly require a booster sometime within a year or so, after getting the primary [shot], because the durability of protection against coronaviruses is generally not lifelong,” Fauci said in May at an event was organized by Axios and sponsored by PhRMA, a trade organization representing the pharmaceutical industry.
Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla has also stated that a third shot may be necessary in the near future.

“Every year, you need to go to get your flu vaccine,” he said. “It’s going to be the same with COVID. In a year, you will have to go and get your annual shot for COVID to be protected.”

Today’s data release regarding the Pfizer-BioNTech coronavirus vaccine comes as President Joe Biden is considering requiring federal employees to present proof of vaccination against the virus or otherwise undergo regular testing.

The possible vaccine mandate for federal employees — regardless of the rate of transmission in their area — is one option under consideration by the Biden administration, according to a person familiar with the plans who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss deliberations that have yet to be made public. The White House is expected to announce its final decision after completing a policy review this week.

The Associated Press contributed to this report.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.


*Over One Quarter of Coronavirus Cases in LA County Are Among Fully Vaccinated*

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...ly-vaccinated/

Hannah Bleau 29 Jul 2021

Over one quarter of Los Angeles County’s new cases of the Chinese coronavirus are among fully vaccinated people, Public Health Director Barbara Ferrer revealed this week.

During a meeting with the County Board of Supervisors, Ferrer said cases are rising among both the vaccinated and unvaccinated, although cases are rising faster among the unvaccinated population. Nonetheless, over 25 percent of new coronavirus cases are occurring in individuals who are considered fully vaccinated.

“In June, fully vaccinated people represent 20 percent of all of the cases diagnosed among residents, while partially vaccinated people accounted for 80 percent of the cases,” she said.

“Over the period of July 1 through July 16 … there were 13,598 cases diagnosed in LA County and unvaccinated people represented 74 percent of all of the cases. Fully vaccinated people represented 26 percent or 3,592 of the cases,” she continued, although she surmised that the numbers would be far worse if not for the vaccinated population, guessing that average daily cases likely would have doubled.

People wait for the movie to start in the first open-air theater in the heart of Hollywood opened by Cinelounge in the parking lot behind the Egyptian Theater in Hollywood, California on July 28, 2021. (VALERIE MACON/AFP via Getty Images)

“It is really important, I think, for us to be reminded that if 50 – if the 50 percent of our residents that are fully vaccinated were not vaccinated, not only would these green slices not exist at all, the orange portions of these bars would be much larger,” she said, referencing a chart.

“We think that they would perhaps be double in size because everyone would have instead have had the same risk of infection, as unvaccinated people do,” she continued.

“So instead of averaging 2,400 daily cases this past week, our daily case numbers may have instead to closer to 5,000 new cases a day,” Ferrer added, noting that the number of fully vaccinated people will increase as more are vaccinated.

“And with the delta variant that’s far more infectious, exposures to infections have also increased,” she said.

Watch:

Fox 5 reported:

    According to LA County Public Health, through July 16:

    0.27% of people who were fully vaccinated with the Johnson & Johnson vaccine tested positive for COVID
    0.09% of those who were fully vaccinated with the Moderna vaccine tested positive for COVID
    0.15% of those who were fully vaccinated with the Pfizer vaccine tested positive for COVID

LA County was one of the first major areas of the nation to usher back mask mandates, requiring individuals to wear masks indoors, even if they are fully vaccinated. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) followed suit weeks later, urging fully vaccinated people to “wear a mask indoors in public if you are in an area of substantial or high transmission.”

On Tuesday, CDC Director Rochelle Walensky admitted officials are worried the coronavirus is just “a few mutations” away from evading vaccines.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.

*Breakthrough Covid cases: Data shows how many vaccinated Americans have tested positive*

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/healt...-have-n1275500

The 125,682 "breakthrough" cases in 38 states represent less than .08 percent of the 164.2 million-plus people fully vaccinated since January.

July 30, 2021, 3:42 PM EDT / Updated July 30, 2021, 5:05 PM EDT

By Laura Strickler

WASHINGTON — At least 125,000 fully vaccinated Americans have tested positive for Covid and 1,400 of those have died, according to data collected by NBC News.

The 125,682 "breakthrough" cases in 38 states found by NBC News represent less than .08 percent of the 164.2 million-plus people who have been fully vaccinated since January, or about one in every 1,300. The number of cases and deaths among the vaccinated is very small compared to the number among the unvaccinated. A former Biden adviser on Covid estimated that 98 to 99 percent of deaths are among the unvaccinated.

But the total number of breakthrough cases is likely higher than 125,683, since nine states, including Pennsylvania and Missouri, did not provide any information, while 11, like Covid hotspot Florida, did not provide death and hospitalization totals. Four states gave death and hospitalization numbers, but not the full tally of cases.

And vaccinated adults who have breakthrough cases but show no symptoms could be missing from the data altogether, say officials.

Health officials continue to caution that breakthrough cases were expected, extremely rare and not a sign of vaccine failure. For example, according to Erin McHenry, spokesperson for the Minnesota Department of Health, "Our most recent data shows that 99.9 percent of Minnesotans who are fully vaccinated have not contracted the virus. Even among those very rare breakthrough cases, we have seen very few illnesses serious enough to require hospitalization."

Some state officials said that they could not be sure the vaccinated individuals had died from Covid-19 or from other causes. But other states directly attribute the cause to Covid-19: 32 deaths in Louisiana, 52 in Washington state, 24 in Georgia, 49 in New Jersey, 169 in Illinois.

Breakthrough cases among the elderly were more likely to be serious, according to available data. In Washington state, 27 of the 52 people who died were known to be associated with long-term care facilities, according to state information. In Louisiana, the median age of those with severe outcomes was 73.

For other states that publish data like Utah, it's clear breakthrough cases have accelerated in the past two months. In Utah on June 2, 2021, just 27 or 8 percent of the 312 new cases in the state were breakthrough cases. As of July 26 there were 519 new cases and almost 20 percent or 94 were breakthroughs, according to state data.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Some state officials said that they could not be sure the vaccinated individuals had died from Covid-19 or from other causes.


The Marxist media organs are breathtaking in the level of bull$#@! and hypocrisy.

We've known for months that the "official" death toll is wildly inflated, yet only now, when it is helping prove the ineffectiveness of the mRNA drugs, is it mentioned, as a way to attenuate the rising death tolls of "fully vaccinated" people.

Lying $#@!s.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.

And the science *also* said that masks were not effective, only a vaccine would be the answer.

These $#@!ing people don't know what the $#@! they are talking about and should be mocked and ignored.

*CDC releases study showing 3/4 Delta cases are among the vaccinated, says masks are the answer*

https://www.rt.com/usa/530741-cdc-va...a-study-masks/

30 Jul, 2021 20:18 / Updated 3 days ago

 The CDC has released a study backing up its decision to recommend indoor masking for both vaccinated and unvaccinated Americans. The study examined one outbreak and found three-quarters of people testing positive were vaccinated.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) revised its masking guidelines on Tuesday, urging all Americans in areas with high Covid-19 transmission to mask up when indoors, regardless of vaccination status. Mask mandates in companies, government departments, and certain local jurisdictions followed, as CDC Director Rochelle Walensky insisted the decision was made on the back of fresh scientific evidence.

The CDC released that evidence on Friday. In a study of 469 cases of Covid-19 that broke out in the resort town of Cape Cod, Massachusetts, earlier this month, 74% occurred in “fully vaccinated persons.” Four out of five patients hospitalized were fully vaccinated, and on average the inoculated had completed their two rounds of doses only 86 days before infection.

The cases studied occurred in people vaccinated primarily with Pfizer and Moderna shots, with a smaller number having received Johnson & Johnson’s one-dose jab. No one vaccine was singled out as providing better or worse protection, and none appeared to prevent symptoms from developing. Some 79% of vaccinated patients were symptomatic, the study noted.

Lab testing revealed that 90% of all the Cape Cod infections involved the Delta variant of the coronavirus. 

The report lends weight to the argument that the current crop of vaccines aren’t as effective against the Delta variant, although the CDC and World Health Organization (WHO) both insist that vaccination is effective against “severe disease and death” from the virus, to quote WHO technical lead Maria Van Kerkhove in a briefing earlier on Friday.

----------


## TheTexan

Reported for misinformation

----------


## Anti Federalist

Close to 12500 vax deaths as of 23 July.

https://www.openvaers.com/covid-data/mortality

----------


## pcosmar

Lambda Variant.

just that fast.

----------


## shakey1

… and yet they’re talking boosters now… a 3rd jab.

----------


## pcosmar

> … and yet they’re talking boosters now… a 3rd jab.


They are past Epsilon and Lambda now,,

keep up.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.

*Reba McEntire Says She Has Breakthrough Coronavirus Infection After Vaccine: ‘Stay Safe, Stay Home’*

https://www.breitbart.com/entertainm...afe-stay-home/

Warner Todd Huston 8 Aug 2021

Country music star and actress Reba McEntire has announced she and her boyfriend are infected with the coronavirus despite being vaccinated.

The Reba star told fans of the diagnosis on a TikTok live stream that she said she and boyfriend Rex Linn had tested positive.

“I just want to say one thing: This has been a hard year, and it’s getting rougher again,” McEntire said, according to Fox News. “You guys, please stay safe. Wear your mask. Do what you have to do. Stay home.”

“It’s not fun to get this. I did get it. Rex and I got it, and it’s not fun. You don’t feel good,” McEntire added. “We were both vaccinated, and we still got it, so stay safe, stay home, and be protected the best you can.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

Over 12500 deaths reported as of 30 July.

----------


## oyarde

The Great Oyarde endorses the above chart as unsafe.

----------


## kahless

I think the thing to remember is there is a segment of the right that completely opposes all vaccines, they have been around long before Covid and some use this as an opportunity to spread misinformation.  We also now have extreme politicization of the virus on both right and left while foreign news media generates propaganda articles about the virus to foment descent in the US.

I am not saying there are not valid issues presented by the anti-vaxxers, however much of it is fear mongering baseless claims about as valid as Pillow mans debunked election claims data.

Trump and the likes of Lindell have basically destroyed the credibility of liberty movement and the right has been following up with obvious fake news to go in for the kill shot. The result will be for years to come no moderate or person that might be converted will ever believe anything coming out of the right wing media.  Another of many wins for the left to consolidate their power.

Fact Check-VAERS data does not prove COVID-19 vaccine deaths exceeded 12,000 
https://www.reuters.com/article/fact...-idUSL1N2P21DB



> In a July 21, 2021 page update, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said it had received 6,207 reports of people who had died after receiving a COVID vaccine between Dec. 14, 2020 and July 19, 2021 (here ). But that came with clear caveats. On the same page, it says: “FDA requires healthcare providers to report any death after COVID-19 vaccination to VAERS, even if it’s unclear whether the vaccine was the cause.”


Fact Check-6,000 VAERS reports were deleted for being foreign entries, CDC says
https://www.reuters.com/article/fact...-idUSL1N2P91JS



> Users are claiming that the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention deleted reports of 6,000 deaths from the U.S. Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS). The CDC told Reuters the entry removal was due to foreign reports being combined with domestic reports.


Fact check: 6 of the most persistent misconceptions about COVID-19 vaccines
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ne/5489437001/



> 2. Thousands of people have died from the vaccines
> 
> This is false. Deaths reported to the Vaccine Adverse Reporting System (VAERS), a database maintained by federal public health agencies, have not been verified. Anyone – from doctors and nurses to parents and patients – can submit suspected vaccine side effects to VAERS. This wide access has led to made-up entries, and federal experts who look into the reports have not found any proof of widespread deaths or serious side effects caused by the vaccines.


It’s safer to be unvaccinated than vaccinated against COVID-19. 
https://www.politifact.com/factcheck...veral-ways-s-/



> Sure, people who are vaccinated can get the virus, spread it and, in exceedingly rare cases, die from it. No vaccine is 100% effective. But getting vaccinated dramatically reduces the likelihood of a COVID-19 infection. And for those who do get COVID-19, being vaccinated makes it less likely that you’ll get seriously ill. 
> ....
> Breakthrough cases: The CDC’s latest data on breakthrough cases — people who become infected with COVID-19 after being vaccinated — says that as of July 26, of the more than 163 million people who had been fully vaccinated, 6,587 were hospitalized or died in the 49 states and territories that report their data to the CDC. Of the 1,263 deaths, 309 were reported as asymptomatic or not related to COVID-19. 
> 
> The nonprofit Kaiser Family Foundation drilled down to infection rates, finding that among 25 states that report breakthrough cases publicly, the infection rate is well below 1%, ranging from 0.01% in Connecticut to 0.29% in Alaska. The CDC has found evidence suggesting that, although it’s rare for vaccinated people to become infected, those who do can spread the virus as readily as unvaccinated people who get infected.


What is the likelihood of death after being fully vaccinated for COVID-19? 
https://www.wowktv.com/news/health/c...-for-covid-19/



> Health experts that we spoke with today say the percentage of people that have died from COVID-19 that were fully vaccinated is around 1.3 percent. Those experts say getting vaccinated is still your best defense against the virus.
> 
> “Even when a vaccine is highly effective, a small percentage of people who are fully vaccinated will get COVID-19 if they are exposed to the virus that causes it,” said West Virginia Epidemiologist Shannon McBee.
> ....
> Dr. Sherri Young with the Kanawha Charleston Health Department says we need to look at all factors. “Even if somebody has been fully vaccinated, we need to look at the whole patient. What other conditions did they have? Did they get those vaccinations on time? How long had it been since those vaccines have passed?”


Viral Posts Misuse VAERS Data to Make False Claims About COVID-19 Vaccines
https://www.factcheck.org/2021/03/sc...d-19-vaccines/



> As we’ve explained before, anyone can submit a report of an event to VAERS, even if it’s not clear that a vaccine caused the problem. All reports are accepted into the database without determining whether the event was caused by a particular vaccine, and therefore, as a disclaimer warns, submissions “may include incomplete, inaccurate, coincidental and unverified information.” 
> 
> “One of the main limitations of VAERS data is that it cannot determine if the vaccine caused the reported adverse event,” reads its website. “This limitation has caused confusion in the publicly available data from VAERS WONDER, specifically regarding the number of reported deaths. There have been instances where people have misinterpreted reports of deaths following vaccination as deaths caused by the vaccines; that is not accurate.”

----------


## pcosmar

> Fact Check-VAERS data does not prove COVID-19 vaccine deaths exceeded 12,000 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/fact...-idUSL1N2P21DB
> 
> 
> Fact Check-6,000 VAERS reports were deleted for being foreign entries, CDC says
> https://www.reuters.com/article/fact...-idUSL1N2P91JS
> 
> 
> Fact check: 6 of the most persistent misconceptions about COVID-19 vaccines
> ...


There are a great many who think all these Propaganda outlets should be held Criminally responsible for Crimes against Humanity.

https://nojabforme.info/?fbclid=IwAR...KRt1KrXUzpB8e8

----------


## pcosmar

[IMG]https://miro.medium.com/max/1000/1*jnU8p4kxdveCe6OhwLf-3Q.png[/IMG]

Under-reporting VAERS has been an issue since before this experimental Jab.

https://vaxopedia.org/2017/08/26/und...ects-to-vaers/

https://miro.medium.com/max/1000/1*j...e6OhwLf-3Q.png

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Health experts that we spoke with today say the percentage of people that have died from COVID-19 that were fully vaccinated is around 1.3 percent. Those experts say getting vaccinated is still your best defense against the virus.


The fatality rate from COVID in my county is reported as being 1 percent across the board.

How is a "vaccine" considered effective, if it results in a death rate equal to or greater than the overall death rate of the disease it is supposedly protecting you from?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Hawaii is third in the nation for vaccine compliance at 72 percent.

Hawaii retains a mask mandate.

Hawaii had a restrictive entry and quarantine _fatwa_ in place, but it lifted many restrictions for vaccinated individuals.

Hawaii now has a COVID infection rate that is climbing faster than any other state in the country.

*Unsafe and ineffective.*

*Hawaii, Masked and Vaccinated, Still Falls Prey to Delta Strain* 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/othe...ain/ar-AAN1N9h

(Bloomberg) -- Hawaii has one of the country’s most comprehensive mask mandates and a highly effective vaccine campaign. Despite that, Covid-19 cases on the islands are climbing with a ferocity that’s outstripping every other U.S. state.

On Thursday, Hawaii recorded 655 new cases, a record since the beginning of the pandemic. Test-positivity rates surged to the highest in a year at 6.9%, according to the state’s health department.

The situation testifies to the delta variant’s strength and ability to penetrate walls of protection, restrictions and mandates. Those vaccinated have been mostly spared severe infection and illness. For those who haven’t, the risk is significant and growing.

“In Hawaii, people who are going to the hospital are unvaccinated people,” said Michael Urban, a professor in the school of health sciences at the University of New Haven 

Seven-day average cases are up 107% in the past week, the steepest rise among the states, bringing the cumulative total to 42,135, with 535 deaths as of Aug. 4. The rate stands at about 194 per 100,000, roughly in line with the national average.

Average daily hospital admissions have more than doubled in the past week to about 22, which translates to about 1.6 per 100,000 residents, according to U.S. Department of Health and Human Services data. That’s still less than a fifth the rate of hospitalization in hot spot Florida, but the trajectory is alarming.

Covid patients occupied about 15% of adult intensive-care unit beds, up from about 11% at the end of July.

Until recently, the Hawaiian archipelago stood out as a success story. Its case spikes were manageable, thanks in part to a strict policy that required new arrivals to self-quarantine or show a recent negative test.

This summer, officials relaxed those entry restrictions by lifting the testing requirement for vaccinated U.S. travelers and allowing visitors to move around the islands.

That’s fueled a surge of visitors in search of island bliss. Traveler counts have been climbing since April and now exceed 2019 levels, according to data from the Department of Business, Economic Development and Tourism.

Still, most cases have been among locals, and health officials have warned of spread at gatherings like weddings. Young adults are the primary vectors, with people 18 to 29 accounting for about a quarter of the documented cases.

Vaccine coverage in Hawaii is among the highest in the U.S. About 72% of the population has received at least one dose, behind only Vermont and Massachusetts.

Nationally, the U.S. is reporting a seven-day case rate of about 190 per 100,000, the highest since February.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Those vaccinated have been mostly spared severe infection and illness. For those who haven’t, the risk is significant and growing.


Over 98 percent who test positive for COVID do not suffer severe infection or illness.

This has *always* been the case with this bug, regardless of vaccine status.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> 





> Fact check: 6 of the most persistent misconceptions about COVID-19 vaccines
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ne/5489437001/


5 out of 6 of those are opinion or interpretation.  90% of the "fact checks" I see are people who can't distinguish between facts and opinion.





> Deaths reported to the Vaccine Adverse Reporting System (VAERS), a database maintained by federal public health agencies, have not been verified.


That USA Today claim is false.  







> Anyone  from doctors and nurses to parents and patients  can submit suspected vaccine side effects to VAERS.  This wide access has led to made-up entries,


No, it has not.  If anything, there is significant underreporting.
I'd venture that 99% of people never even heard of VAERS.  Also, the VAERS website reads, Warning: Knowingly filing a false VAERS report with the intent to mislead the Department of Health and Human Services is a violation of Federal law (18 U.S. Code § 1001) punishable by fine and imprisonment.  So, it's not like a bunch of trolls are filing false reports.






> No vaccine is 100% effective.


No, but vaccines tested the standard 10-15 years have a significantly better track record than Corona vaccines.






> Health experts that we spoke with today


LOL.  Reuters, Politifact, USA Today and the other sources you quote are not "health experts."



....



> Dr. Sherri Young with the Kanawha Charleston Health Department says we need to look at all factors. Even if somebody has been fully vaccinated, we need to look at the whole patient. What other conditions did they have?




Sherry should be asking that question about all the claimed Corona deaths.  Peer review shows that deaths attributed to Corona are inflated 16.7 times.

----------


## kahless

> 5 out of 6 of those are opinion or interpretation.  90% of the "fact checks" I see are people who can't distinguish between facts and opinion.


That is a bit of stretch although they you are right in a sense they could have done a better job backing up those points.  The vaxxers and anti-vaxxers are their own worst enemy in how they present things if it is not totally dumbed down, politically charged, rife with opinion and fake news.




> That USA Today claim is false.


What is so false about it not being verified?  No one is verifying reports and anyone can submit a report.  




> No, it has not.  If anything, there is significant underreporting.
> I'd venture that 99% of people never even heard of VAERS.  Also, the VAERS website reads, Warning: Knowingly filing a false VAERS report with the intent to mislead the Department of Health and Human Services is a violation of Federal law (18 U.S. Code § 1001) punishable by fine and imprisonment.  So, it's not like a bunch of trolls are filing false reports.


There is an entire politicization on the right regarding VAERS and the vaccine, while no one is verifying submissions.  Of course that system would never be abused, taken out of context, misinterpreted or misquoted.




> No, but vaccines tested the standard 10-15 years have a significantly better track record than Corona vaccines.


Of course, lets wait 10-15 years so we can have massive die off of people with pre-existing conditions that clearly are the ones most effected by the virus.





> LOL.  Reuters, Politifact, USA Today and the other sources you quote are not "health experts."


But some guy trying to make a few bucks with his right wing blog that decided this year to make money off of Covid is.




> Sherry should be asking that question about all the claimed Corona deaths.  Peer review shows that deaths attributed to Corona are inflated 16.7 times.


I am a bit skeptical of a paper from someone whose Presidential campaign website is based mostly on a variety of other conspiracy theories.

----------


## pcosmar

> I am a bit skeptical of a paper from someone whose Presidential campaign website is based mostly on a variety of other conspiracy theories.


And yet you will trust the minds behind the propaganda Plandemic.

----------


## TheTexan

> Lambda Variant.
> 
> just that fast.


They just skipped Echo Foxtrot Golf Hotel etc?

I guess those names just don't sound scary enough

----------


## pcosmar

> They just skipped Echo Foxtrot Golf Hotel etc?
> 
> I guess those names just don't sound scary enough


and beta testing,, what ever happened to Beta.. (or was that the failure in the middle-east)

and no one wants to talk about an Alpha Bug. (Common Cold)

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.

*Leading Israeli Health Official: Vaccinated Account For 95% of Severe and 85-90% of New Covid Hospitalizations; Vaccine Effectiveness is “Really Fading”*

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...-fading-video/

By Julian Conradson Published August 7, 2021 at 1:05pm 

This week Dr. Kobi Haviv, the medical director of Israel’s leading center for respiratory care, joined the country’s Channel 13 News to share an extremely concerning update regarding breakthrough cases among the vaccinated.
*
According to Dr. Haviv, the vaccinated account for 85-90% of all new hospitalizations and 95% of “severe” cases at the Herzog Medical Center in Jerusalem.*

He explains how one infected patient will spread the virus to “a large number of people” and that it doesn’t just happen “here or there,” it’s happening frequently.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> That is a bit of stretch although they you are right in a sense they could have done a better job backing up those points.


It's not about backing up points. Opinions do not lend themselves to true or false.




> No one is verifying reports....


The majority of reports are verified.




> Of course, lets wait 10-15 years so we can have massive die off of people with pre-existing conditions that clearly are the ones most effected by the virus.


There's no massive die off. The Corona death rate approximates the flu death rate.







> I am a bit skeptical of a paper from someone whose Presidential campaign website is based mostly on a variety of other conspiracy theories.


LOL. Read the study. The study was only shared on that website.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## enhanced_deficit

Let's wait till  coming court battles are over,  saving lives urgency (take vax approval first, due process second)  is scrutinized by entities not linked to pharma indsutry profit makers.

* If a pharma product FDA EUA was obtained through threat, would it hold?*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.

*Iceland has 77% Vaccination to Date and Record Numbers of COVID Infections*

https://granitegrok.com/blog/2021/08...vid-infections

by Steve MacDonald / 10 August 2021



Iceland has the 6th most vaccinated population on planet earth. Lots of people there got The Jab™ and continue to get it. But for some mysterious unknown epidemiological reason, they currently have the highest case rate ever.

Over Seventy-One percent of the country of Iceland is vaccinated. Fully vaccinated.  Seventy-Seven percent have had at least one dose. And despite the magic bullet in a near-perfect environment (75% goal with at least one jab), they have more cases than before they had The Jab™!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Just Another Heart Attack…*

https://www.ericpetersautos.com/2021...-heart-attack/

By eric - August 11, 2021

Apparently, the actor Michael Mitchell has just died of a “heart attack” at the age of 56. No correlation between his sudden, unexpected death and his recent injection. Which is interesting given the way practically every death that occurred last year was immediately and certainly sourced back to the ‘Rona. Including the deaths of 90-year-olds and 25-year- olds who were killed in motorcycle wrecks. Every death was a presumptive ‘Rona death, not *with* but *because*.

Now, the reverse.

A previously healthy 16-year-old boy drops dead of blood clots or heart inflammation within 48 hours of being injected and it’s just a coincidence. A 56-year-old (Mitchell) has a fatal heart attack and the presumption is – again – coincidence.

There is no rational explanation for this dissonance. It is _prima facie_ evidence of the deranged outlook of people who’ve experienced a psychotic break after serial psychological abuse has worn them down and enervated them to such a degree that they are ready to accept anything that will give them some comfort while rejecting anything that might disturb their now-deranged perception of things.

*Reasonable associations are met with spittle-spewing outrage; insane correlations are defended with equal fury.*

In Oklahoma, for instance. A woman named Linda Sexton has accused “maskless” (that is, serially abused via forced Face Diapering) children of murder. She is “very, very angry” and shrieks – literally – that the Delta “variant” is “five times more contagious than the one we masked everyone for last year.” Her hysterics are not calmed by the counterbalancing fact that the Delta Epsilon Semi-Moron “variant” is also much less lethal – and essentially harmless, with regard to the children she accuses of murder – as in the “you are going to kill granny” insanity used last year to “mask” everyone.

“If there’s any way that we could get this changed, I hope we can because it’s just not okay for kids to commit murder by coming to school without a mask, and when it comes down to it, it’s possible that they will cause a death of another child because they come to school without a mask,” she said.

This is, literally – diagnostically – insane. More than that, actually. It is insanity tipping towards violence. A deranged individual such as Sexton perceives “unmasked” children (and their parents) as a mortal threat. In her dazed and confused but highly agitated state, a person such as Sexton could – as they used to say back in the ’90s – Go Postal. She and other seriously ill people are being egged on to do just that by sinister forces that stand ready to reap what they – their deranged victims – sow.

Meanwhile, Mitchell – also apparently suffering from delusions and the victim of a psychotic break caused by relentless waves of fear and induced anxiety, courtesy of people such as Herr Docktor Fauci.

Prior to his purely coincidental death, he was all-but-demanding that everyone else be Needled, too.

And, “masked.”

Back in March, he posted a “masked” image of the Peanuts character Charlie Brown along with the caption: “Good grief, just wear the mask.” In May, according to news reports, he took a double dose of the Chinese-made Sinovac “vaccine” and publicly touted how “effective” and “safe” it was. Then he apparently got a third jab – this time with the Pfizer “vaccine” – ostensibly to ward off the Delta Epsilon Semi-Moron “variant.” This was reportedly in mid-late July, when he Tweeted: “Well that’s my third jab today Proud to be part of this experiment to save lives.”

His life ended this week. Shortly after receiving the third “vaccine.”

Is it a coincidence? Possibly. He may have just had a bad heart.

But is it worth looking into whether it *might* not be? How about an autopsy to determine exactly why this relatively young man – *who was also a fitness enthusiast* – died suddenly of heart problems very shortly after having been “vaccinated” with a substance that is known to cause heart/circulatory system problems?

Instead, the immediate presumption is “natural causes,” as almost all of the news coverage insists it was. As contrasted with the presumptively unnatural causes of every oldster’s death during this “pandemic” of fear and lies and truths suppressed.

If the “vaccines” are “safe” then why this fear to discuss facts and circumstances that suggest they may not be?

If the “vaccines” are “effective” then  why this rage directed at anyone who points out the fact that “vaccinated” people are still getting sick?

What explains the furious insistence of the “vaccinated” that others be “vaccinated,” if the “vaccine” keeps them from getting sick?

The problem,of course, is that it is impossible to reason with the deranged. It is like trying to shoo away a rabid raccoon, who would normally respond in a rational manner. But a diseased raccoon – or human – cannot be shoo’d away.

And their rabies may not be curable.

----------


## TheTexan

> If the “vaccines” are “safe” then why this fear to discuss facts and circumstances that suggest they may not be?
> 
> If the “vaccines” are “effective” then  why this rage directed at anyone who points out the fact that “vaccinated” people are still getting sick?


Why does Eric hate science?

The scientific method is to agree that its safe until Fauci tells you otherwise

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Unsafe and ineffective.
> 
> *Iceland has 77% Vaccination to Date and Record Numbers of COVID Infections*
> 
> https://granitegrok.com/blog/2021/08...vid-infections
> 
> by Steve MacDonald / 10 August 2021
> 
> 
> ...


I have read elsewhere that the vaccination level of adults was 85% or 90% even in Iceland.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I have read elsewhere that the vaccination level of adults was 85% or 90% even in Iceland.


Could very well be.

I reached out to GG to see where they got those numbers, as nothing was linked in the OP

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Could very well be.
> 
> I reached out to GG to see where they got those numbers, as nothing was linked in the OP


Here are some 'generally accepted' facts and links to more... https://www.reuters.com/article/fact...-idUSL1N2P918F

It's a good resource in a way but these journalists are playing games with words.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Here are some 'generally accepted' facts and links to more... https://www.reuters.com/article/fact...-idUSL1N2P918F
> 
> It's a good resource in a way but these journalists are playing games with words.


Thanks!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Thanks!


Says the total fully vaccinated as of today are: 255,322
Population according to wiki is ±: 364,000
That's according to my calculation: 70%

Then you'll have a number who are partially vaccinated... And some kids <12 or <16 or <18, whatever age they used there.

----------


## Anti Federalist

New study indicates mRNA "vaccines" only 42 percent effective against D variant in July.

Unsafe and ineffective.

*New data on coronavirus vaccine effectiveness may be "a wakeup call"*

https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-va...0be357070.html

Caitlin Owens 11 Aug 2021

A new preprint study that raises concerns about the mRNA vaccines' effectiveness against Delta — particularly Pfizer's — has already grabbed the attention of top Biden administration officials.

What they're saying: The study found the Pfizer vaccine was only 42% effective against infection in July, when the Delta variant was dominant. "If that's not a wakeup call, I don't know what is," a senior Biden official told Axios.

Driving the news: The study, conducted by nference and the Mayo Clinic, compared the effectiveness of the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines in the Mayo Clinic Health System over time from January to July.

    Overall, it found that the Moderna vaccine was 86% effective against infection over the study period, and Pfizer's was 76%. Moderna's vaccine was 92% effective against hospitalization and Pfizer's was 85%.
    But the vaccines' effectiveness against infection dropped sharply in July, when the Delta variant's prevalence in Minnesota had risen to over 70%.
    Moderna was 76% effective against infection, and Pfizer was only 42% effective.
    The study found similar results in other states. For example, in Florida, the risk of infection in July for people fully vaccinated with Moderna was about 60% lower than for people fully vaccinated with Pfizer.

Why it matters: Although it has yet to be peer-reviewed, the study raises serious questions about both vaccines' long-term effectiveness, particularly Pfizer's.

    It's unclear whether the results signify a reduction in effectiveness over time, a reduced effectiveness against Delta, or a combination of both.
    “Based on the data that we have so far, it is a combination of both factors," said Venky Soundararajan, a lead author of the study. "The Moderna vaccine is likely — very likely — more effective than the Pfizer vaccine in areas where Delta is the dominant strain, and the Pfizer vaccine appears to have a lower durability of effectiveness.”
    He added that his team is working on a follow-up study that will try to differentiate between the durability of the two vaccines and their effectiveness against Delta. 

Yes, but: There has been no data so far that has found either vaccine's protection against severe disease and death is significantly less against Delta, and the study notes that there doesn't appear to be much of a difference in complications stemming from breakthrough infections based on which vaccine someone got.

    And experts cautioned against rushing to conclusions.
    “This is the kind of surprising finding that needs confirmation before we should accept its validity," said Cornell virologist John Moore.

Between the lines: The two shots both use mRNA, but there are significant differences between them.

    For example, Moderna is given in a stronger dose than Pfizer, and there is a slightly different time interval between shots.
    "There are a few differences between what are known to be similar vaccines .... None of these variables is an obvious smoking gun, although the dosing amount seems the most likely to be a factor," Moore said.

In a statement, Pfizer said it and BioNTech "expect to be able to develop and produce a tailor-made vaccine against that variant in approximately 100 days after a decision to do so, subject to regulatory approval."

----------


## Anti Federalist

*CDC Data Shows ‘Worrying Drop’ in Vaccine Efficacy over Time*

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...efficacy-time/

Hannah Bleau 18 Aug 2021

Data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has demonstrated what anonymous administration officials described to Politico as a *“worrying drop” in coronavirus vaccine efficacy over time, leading to the Biden administration’s conclusion to push vaccine booster shots.*

“This is what moved the needle,” a senior Biden administration official said to Politico of the CDC’s report.

According to the outlet, the data looked at the effectiveness of the coronavirus vaccines at different points in time and found a “decline in the initial round of protection against Covid-19 [Chinese coronavirus] infection that’s coincided with a resurgence in cases driven by the more contagious Delta variant.”

The data, which the White House Covid-19 task force reviewed Sunday, is expected to become public this week. As a result, the Biden administration is expected to roll out its plan to push booster shots for fully vaccinated Americans, but details are still being worked out, as the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) needs authorize the booster shots. Notably, the FDA has not formally authorized any of the vaccines. Rather, they are all operating under emergency use authorization:

    Officials are still finalizing the details of the booster plan, and the government is not expected to begin offering third shots from Pfizer and Moderna until mid-September at the earliest. The Food and Drug Administration must first authorize the booster shots, and the CDC will need to formally recommend that people get them eight months after completing their initial vaccination round.

    But the move represents an acceleration of a process that had proceeded cautiously, as officials hunted for clear signs that the vaccines’ immunity was waning.

    The plan for now doesn’t call for boosters for recipients of the single-dose Johnson & Johnson vaccine. Federal officials are awaiting results of a study by the drugmaker on the effectiveness of administering two J&J doses.

Last week, the CDC recommended a third vaccine dose for immunocompromised people, coinciding with the FDA’s ruling on the matter.

“Today’s action allows doctors to boost immunity in certain immunocompromised individuals who need extra protection from COVID-19,” the FDA’s acting commissioner Dr. Janet Woodcock said in a statement at the time.

Last month, Pfizer officials met with top U.S. health officials to discuss their request for authorization for a third coronavirus shot.

----------


## oyarde

Basically it is safe to say that the vaccine is not effective . There is no longer any reasonable dispute to that .Regardless if people want you to think it may be safe , it is of no use and therefore serves no purpose . Other than financial.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Three US Senators Get COVID-19 Despite Being Fully Vaccinated*

https://www.theepochtimes.com/three-...ign=whatfinger

By Zachary Stieber
August 19, 2021 Updated: August 19, 2021

Three U.S. senators on Thursday said they tested positive for COVID-19 despite being fully vaccinated against the virus that causes it.

Sens. Roger Wicker (R-Miss.), 70, Angus King (I-Maine), 77, and John Hickenlooper (D-Colo.), 69, are the latest prominent U.S. officials to contract so-called breakthrough infections of the CCP (Chinese Communist Party) virus.

Wicker’s spokesman, Phillip Waller, said the senator tested positive on Thursday morning after seeking a test due to mild symptoms.

“Senator Wicker is fully vaccinated against COVID-19, is in good health, and is being treated by his Tupelo-based physician. He is isolating, and everyone with whom Senator Wicker has come in close contact recently has been notified,” Waller said in a statement.

King said he’s been taking precautions since March 2020, including wearing a mask, social distancing, and driving back and forth to Washington instead of flying.

“Despite all my efforts, when I began feeling mildly feverish yesterday, I took a test this morning at my doctor’s suggestion, and it came back positive. While I am not feeling great, I’m definitely feeling much better than I would have without the vaccine. I am taking this diagnosis very seriously, quarantining myself at home and telling the few people I’ve been in contact with to get tested in order to limit any further spread,” King said in a statement.

Hickenlooper said Thursday he also tested positive despite being fully vaccinated.

“I feel good but will isolate per docs instructions,” he wrote on Facebook.

Other politicians, including Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) and Texas Gov. Greg Abbott, have experienced breakthrough COVID-19 infections in recent weeks.

Studies show that protection against infection is waning among the vaccinated. That prompted U.S. health officials to announce Wednesday that they are, pending authorization from drug regulators, advising even healthy adults to get a booster COVID-19 shot.

“The available data make very clear that protection against SARS-CoV-2 infection begins to decrease over time following the initial doses of vaccination, and in association with the dominance of the Delta variant, we are starting to see evidence of reduced protection against mild and moderate disease,” Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) Director Rochelle Walensky and other officials said in a joint statement.

SARS-CoV-2 is another name for the CCP virus.

Still, officials say the vaccines are holding up against severe disease and hospitalization and are encouraging people who have not gotten a jab to go get one.

The statement from Wicker’s office did not include that advice, but the ones from King and Hickenlooper did.

“I urge everyone to remain vigilant, follow the guidance from health professionals, and get vaccinated if you haven’t been,” King said.

CCP virus infections in the United States are on the rise since early July. There were over 157,000 new cases on Wednesday, according to the CDC, up from 16,774 on July 5.

Hospitalizations with COVID-19 and deaths attributed to the disease are also increasing. Jurisdictions reported 1,054 new deaths on Aug. 18, the first time that figure has been above 1,000 since March 12.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> “Despite all my efforts, when I began feeling mildly feverish yesterday, I took a test this morning at my doctor’s suggestion, and it came back positive. While I am not feeling great, *I’m definitely feeling much better than I would have without the vaccine.* I am taking this diagnosis very seriously, quarantining myself at home and telling the few people I’ve been in contact with to get tested in order to limit any further spread,” King said in a statement.


How do you know that?

Honestly, how in the hell do you know that?

The vast vast majority of people do not experience serious, or any symptoms, *regardless* of vaccine status.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Plastic Barriers Ineffective Against Coronavirus, Possibly Making Spread Worse*

https://www.breitbart.com/science/20...-spread-worse/

Paul Bois20 Aug 2021667
7:10

Those plastic shields propped up in restaurants, classrooms, and office buildings around the country may be ineffective against the coronavirus and might even possibly be making the spread worse, according to a report from the New York Times.

Though scientists and researchers could not conclusively state whether or not plastic barriers had any impact on the coronavirus, the evidence currently shows that plastic barriers were shown to be disrupters of airflow and ventilation to the point that the virus becomes more transmissible.  The barriers were also shown to give people a false sense of security.

In normal circumstances, air typically replenishes within a room every 15 to 30 minutes, but with plastic barriers, research showed a rupture in the airflow that would “create ‘dead zones’ where viral aerosol particles can build up and become highly concentrated.” From the Times:

    There are some situations in which the clear shields might be protective, but it depends on a number of variables. The barriers can stop big droplets ejected during coughs and sneezes from splattering on others, which is why buffets and salad bars often are equipped with transparent sneeze guards above the food.

    But COVID spreads largely through unseen aerosol particles. While there is not much real-world research on the impact of transparent barriers and the risk of disease, scientists in the United States and Britain have begun to study the issue, and the findings are not reassuring.

Linsey Marr, professor of civil and environmental engineering at Virginia Tech, said the presence of plastic barriers in classrooms would create aerosol traps that increase viral transmissions.

“If you have a forest of barriers in a classroom, it’s going to interfere with proper ventilation of that room,” said professor Marr. “Everybody’s aerosols are going to be trapped and stuck there and building up, and they will end up spreading beyond your own desk.”

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How do you know that?
> 
> Honestly, how in the hell do you know that?
> 
> The vast vast majority of people do not experience serious, or any symptoms, *regardless* of vaccine status.


Believe the science! In this case, science that is pulled directly from their ass.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Jesse Jackson Sr., Jacqueline Jackson test positive for COVID-19, currently hospitalized at Northwestern* 

https://wgntv.com/news/coronavirus/j...-northwestern/

CHICAGO — Reverend Jesse Jackson Sr. and his wife, Jacqueline Jackson have both tested positive for COVID-19 and are hospitalized at Northwestern Memorial Hospital, according to a statement from Rainbow PUSH Coalition.

The statement read that doctors are currently monitoring their condition and that there are no further updates or information available. Jesse Jackson was vaccinated against COVID-19 in early January.

Rainbow PUSH advises anyone who has had contact with either of them for the last five to six days to follow CDC guidelines and to isolate from others.

Chicagoans reacted to the longtime Chicago figure testing positive, with residents wishing the Jacksons well following the diagnosis.

    Let us all pray for Rev. and Mrs Jesse Jackson. They need our sincere and intense prayers. Prayer changes things!!!
    — Reverend Al Sharpton (@TheRevAl) August 22, 2021

“I hope he gets better and is able to quarantine and nothing gets more serious than it already is for him,” Chicago resident Natasha White said.

For South Side resident Keith Murray, the diagnosis is a reminder that the pandemic is still very much here.

“The country is in a bad pandemic right now. I know a lot of people myself close to me that died of COVID. Some were vaccinated and some weren’t,” Murray said.

No one associated with Rev. Jackson agreed to an interview Saturday night, though they did say they were unsure of the vaccination status of Jacqueline Jackson.

    Sending prayers and wishing a speedy recovery to  @RevJJackson and his wife Jacqueline. https://t.co/48k10LHHBY
    — Mayor Lori E. Lightfoot (@chicagosmayor) August 22, 2021

----------


## Anti Federalist

*European Union Reports 1.9 Million Vaccine Injuries, 20,595 Deaths*

https://www.technocracy.news/soaring...-20595-deaths/

Posted By: Brian Shilhavy via GlobalResearch August 21, 2021

Website publisher's note:

_Media “fact-checkers” try to discredit this information by saying that there aren’t stringent reporting requirements and that every case was not “verified”. VAERS and EudraVigilance are acknowledged to be under-reported, meaning that actual deaths are much higher.

The combined reported vaccine deaths between the EU and the US is currently around 65,000. If this represents only 10% of total deaths, then the total count could be as high as 650,000 – and this is for only two relatively small geographic areas of the planet.

This not just accidental consequences of a gene therapy rushed through the development process. If that were the case, all mRNA vaccines would have been terminated after even 100 deaths occurred. This now qualifies as a full-blown global genocide at the hands of Big Pharma Technocrats, along the road to the “Great Reset” promoted by the World Economic Forum.’ ⁃ TN Editor_

The European Union database of suspected drug reaction reports is EudraVigilance, and they are now reporting 20,595 fatalities, and 1,960,607 injuries, following COVID-19 injections.

A Health Impact News subscriber from Europe reminded us that this database maintained at EudraVigilance is only for countries in Europe who are part of the European Union (EU), which comprises 27 countries.

The total number of countries in Europe is much higher, almost twice as many, numbering around 50. (There are some differences of opinion as to which countries are technically part of Europe.)

So as high as these numbers are, they do NOT reflect all of Europe. The actual number in Europe who are reported dead or injured due to COVID-19 shots would be much higher than what we are reporting here.

The EudraVigilance database reports that through July 31, 2021 there are 20,595 deaths and 1,960,607 injuries reported following injections of four experimental COVID-19 shots:

    COVID-19 MRNA VACCINE MODERNA (CX-024414)
    COVID-19 MRNA VACCINE PFIZER-BIONTECH
    COVID-19 VACCINE ASTRAZENECA (CHADOX1 NCOV-19)
    COVID-19 VACCINE JANSSEN (AD26.COV2.S)

From the total of injuries recorded, half of them (968,870) are serious injuries.

“Seriousness provides information on the suspected undesirable effect; it can be classified as ‘serious’ if it corresponds to a medical occurrence that results in death, is life-threatening, requires inpatient hospitalisation, results in another medically important condition, or prolongation of existing hospitalisation, results in persistent or significant disability or incapacity, or is a congenital anomaly/birth defect.”

A Health Impact News subscriber in Europe ran the reports for each of the four COVID-19 shots we are including here. This subscriber has volunteered to do this, and it is a lot of work to tabulate each reaction with injuries and fatalities, since there is no place on the EudraVigilance system we have found that tabulates all the results.

Since we have started publishing this, others from Europe have also calculated the numbers and confirmed the totals.*

Here is the summary data through July 31, 2021.

Total reactions for the experimental mRNA vaccineTozinameran (code BNT162b2,Comirnaty) from BioNTech/ Pfizer: 9,868 deaths and 767,225 injuries to 31/07/2021

    21,004   Blood and lymphatic system disorders incl. 126 deaths
    19,717   Cardiac disorders incl. 1,489 deaths
    177        Congenital, familial and genetic disorders incl. 14 deaths
    9,913     Ear and labyrinth disorders incl. 8 deaths
    471        Endocrine disorders incl. 3 deaths
    11,693   Eye disorders incl. 21 deaths
    69,612   Gastrointestinal disorders incl. 431 deaths
    205,214 General disorders and administration site conditions incl. 2,832 deaths
    779        Hepatobiliary disorders incl. 46 deaths
    8,405     Immune system disorders incl. 53 deaths
    24,114   Infections and infestations incl. 941 deaths
    9,314     Injury, poisoning and procedural complications incl. 146 deaths
    19,170   Investigations incl. 323 deaths
    5,675     Metabolism and nutrition disorders incl. 178 deaths
    104,915 Musculoskeletal and connective tissue disorders incl. 122 deaths
    528        Neoplasms benign, malignant and unspecified (incl cysts and polyps) incl. 43 deaths
    137,631 Nervous system disorders incl. 1,081 deaths
    719        Pregnancy, puerperium and perinatal conditions incl. 24 deaths
    140        Product issues incl. 1 death
    13,659   Psychiatric disorders incl. 130 deaths
    2,481     Renal and urinary disorders incl. 157 deaths
    8,028     Reproductive system and breast disorders incl. 2 deaths
    33,642   Respiratory, thoracic and mediastinal disorders incl. 1,168 deaths
    36,970   Skin and subcutaneous tissue disorders incl. 87 deaths
    1,289     Social circumstances incl. 13 deaths
    564        Surgical and medical procedures incl. 25 deaths
    21,401   Vascular disorders incl. 404 deaths

Total reactions for the experimental mRNA vaccine mRNA-1273(CX-024414) from Moderna: 5,460 deaths and 212,474 injuries to 31/07/2021

    3,901     Blood and lymphatic system disorders incl. 49 deaths
    6,139     Cardiac disorders incl. 599 deaths
    86           Congenital, familial and genetic disorders incl. 3 deaths
    2,699     Ear and labyrinth disorders
    165        Endocrine disorders incl. 1 death
    3,330     Eye disorders incl. 13 deaths
    18,562   Gastrointestinal disorders incl. 200 deaths
    57,313   General disorders and administration site conditions incl. 2,188 deaths
    345        Hepatobiliary disorders incl. 20 deaths
    1,803     Immune system disorders incl. 9 deaths
    6,151     Infections and infestations incl. 332 deaths
    4,652     Injury, poisoning and procedural complications incl. 102 deaths
    4,289     Investigations incl. 103 deaths
    2,105     Metabolism and nutrition disorders incl. 125 deaths
    26,743   Musculoskeletal and connective tissue disorders incl. 107 deaths
    252        Neoplasms benign, malignant and unspecified (incl cysts and polyps) incl. 27 deaths
    38,118   Nervous system disorders incl. 552 deaths
    432        Pregnancy, puerperium and perinatal conditions incl. 5 deaths
    46           Product issues
    4,224     Psychiatric disorders incl. 90 deaths
    1,306     Renal and urinary disorders incl. 85 deaths
    1,526     Reproductive system and breast disorders incl. 2 deaths
    9,377     Respiratory, thoracic and mediastinal disorders incl. 521 deaths
    11,300   Skin and subcutaneous tissue disorders incl. 45 deaths
    925        Social circumstances incl. 20 deaths
    700        Surgical and medical procedures incl. 55 deaths
    5,985     Vascular disorders incl. 207 deaths

Total reactions for the experimental vaccine AZD1222/VAXZEVRIA (CHADOX1 NCOV-19) from Oxford/ AstraZeneca: 4,534 deaths and 923,749 injuries to 31/07/2021

    10,912   Blood and lymphatic system disorders incl. 184 deaths
    15,131   Cardiac disorders incl. 523 deaths
    132        Congenital familial and genetic disorders incl. 3 deaths
    10,643   Ear and labyrinth disorders
    415        Endocrine disorders incl. 3 deaths
    16,108   Eye disorders incl. 18 deaths
    91,912   Gastrointestinal disorders incl. 229 deaths
    244,487 General disorders and administration site conditions incl. 1,128 deaths
    729        Hepatobiliary disorders incl. 41 deaths
    3,663     Immune system disorders incl. 18 deaths
    22,077   Infections and infestations incl. 284 deaths
    10,114   Injury poisoning and procedural complications incl. 119 deaths
    20,068   Investigations incl. 105 deaths
    11,087   Metabolism and nutrition disorders incl. 62 deaths
    140,986 Musculoskeletal and connective tissue disorders incl. 63 deaths
    446        Neoplasms benign malignant and unspecified (incl cysts and polyps) incl. 13 deaths
    194,032 Nervous system disorders incl. 727 deaths
    363        Pregnancy puerperium and perinatal conditions incl. 8 deaths
    135        Product issues incl. 1 death
    17,296   Psychiatric disorders incl. 39 deaths
    3,324     Renal and urinary disorders incl. 40 deaths
    11,369   Reproductive system and breast disorders
    31,980   Respiratory thoracic and mediastinal disorders incl. 534 deaths
    42,437   Skin and subcutaneous tissue disorders incl. 30 deaths
    1,093     Social circumstances incl. 7 deaths
    971        Surgical and medical procedures incl. 19 deaths
    21,839   Vascular disorders incl. 336 deaths

Total reactions for the experimental COVID-19 vaccine JANSSEN (AD26.COV2.S) from Johnson & Johnson: 733 deaths and 57,159 injuries to 31/07/2021

    531        Blood and lymphatic system disorders incl. 23 deaths
    867        Cardiac disorders incl. 92 deaths
    21           Congenital, familial and genetic disorders
    346        Ear and labyrinth disorders
    24           Endocrine disorders incl. 1 death
    705        Eye disorders incl. 3 deaths
    5,449     Gastrointestinal disorders incl. 27 deaths
    15,097   General disorders and administration site conditions incl. 177 deaths
    78           Hepatobiliary disorders incl. 7 deaths
    231        Immune system disorders incl. 5 deaths
    915        Infections and infestations incl. 21 deaths
    529        Injury, poisoning and procedural complications incl. 11 deaths
    2,936     Investigations incl. 51 deaths
    305        Metabolism and nutrition disorders incl. 12 deaths
    9,614     Musculoskeletal and connective tissue disorders incl. 18 deaths
    24           Neoplasms benign, malignant and unspecified (incl cysts and polyps) incl. 2 deaths
    12,240   Nervous system disorders incl. 90 deaths
    17           Pregnancy, puerperium and perinatal conditions incl. 1 death
    17           Product issues
    659        Psychiatric disorders incl. 8 deaths
    207        Renal and urinary disorders incl. 9 deaths
    354        Reproductive system and breast disorders incl. 2 deaths
    1,878     Respiratory, thoracic and mediastinal disorders incl. 57 deaths
    1,602     Skin and subcutaneous tissue disorders incl. 2 deaths
    143        Social circumstances incl. 3 deaths
    468        Surgical and medical procedures incl. 30 deaths
    1,902     Vascular disorders incl. 81 deaths

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

It is okay to diagnose a hospice patient on their last breath as a COVID related death even though the person had a terminal illness. It is not okay to blame the vaccine for any illness or death.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Unsafe and ineffective.


*Carnival passenger who tested positive for coronavirus on cruise dies*

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ca...cid=uxbndlbing

Marilyn Tackett, a 77-year-old woman from Oklahoma, died this month after contracting the coronavirus. 

*She was among the 27 reported positive cases aboard the Carnival Vista, one of the highest number of publicly recorded cases on a ship sailing from the United States since cruises restarted this summer, The Washington Post reported.*
*
All 27 people who tested positive were vaccinated, according to health authorities in Belize, one of the ship’s destinations.*

Passengers and crew on multiple ships leaving the U.S. or Caribbean have tested positive for the virus since June, but most cases have been mild or asymptomatic. Cruise lines are sailing with the vast majority of passengers vaccinated in an effort to avoid the outbreaks and deaths that grounded the industry early last year.

Carnival requires anyone over 12 on its ships to be vaccinated, with extremely limited exemptions available for those who have medical conditions that don’t allow for inoculation. The cruise line — as well as some competitors — tightened its protocols in recent days as more destinations put vaccine requirements in place for passengers.

The cruise operator added a requirement on Aug. 14 — the day Tackett died — that even vaccinated passengers would have to show proof of a negative coronavirus test taken within three days of boarding. Earlier this month, Carnival started mandating masks for all passengers in certain crowded indoor areas like elevators, shops, the casino and entertainment venues.

Those newer measures were not in place yet when Tackett boarded Carnival Vista on July 31. She was excited to take her first trip abroad when she set sail, according to a GoFundMe page created by one of her grandchildren. But during the trip, she tested positive for covid-19 and had to be placed on a ventilator in Belize, her family said. The other 26 people who tested positive on the ship were crew members who were in isolation on board.

She was transported back to Tulsa on Aug. 6 and received treatment until her death just eight days later, according to the crowdfunding page.

“Memaw fought as long as she could,” the family said in a statement. “To know she’s reunited with lost loved ones and that she’s basking in The Lord’s presence now is a huge comfort.”

Covid will find its way onto cruises. The critical thing is what happens next.

Tackett’s family did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Carnival Cruise Line told The Washington Post in a statement that the company was sad to hear about Tackett’s death, but also said she "almost certainly did not contract COVID on our ship."

“We have continued to provide support to her family and are not going to add to their sadness by commenting further,” the statement said.

Cruise executives acknowledge the difficulty of keeping the virus off ships, but emphasize that they have put measures into place to keep infections from spreading throughout the ship. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, 23 ships carrying passengers in the U.S. — or planning to come to the U.S. — had reported covid cases in the past seven days as of Friday.

“Unfortunately, no venue on land or at sea is COVID-free right now, but we are committed to protecting the health and safety of our guests, crew and the communities we visit and have not hesitated to act quickly and go beyond existing public health guidelines,” Carnival said in its statement.

----------


## phill4paul

What's the death toll out of China right now for Covid-19 and the Delta varient?

----------


## Anti Federalist

* Vaccine Efficacy Diminished as Delta Arose, CDC Report Shows*

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/med...ows/ar-AANGSlO

John Tozzi 17 hrs ago

(Bloomberg) -- The effectiveness of Covid-19 vaccines among front-line workers declined to 66% after the delta variant became dominant, compared with 91% before it arose, according to a report from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

The vaccines are still protective, the CDC said, and the finding must be interpreted with caution, as vaccine effectiveness might wane over time and the estimates of efficacy were imprecise.

“Although these interim findings suggest a moderate reduction in the effectiveness of Covid-19 vaccines in preventing infection, the sustained two-thirds reduction in infection risk underscores the continued importance and benefits of Covid-19 vaccination,” researchers wrote in the agency’s Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report.

The findings echo earlier evidence from Israel and the U.K. suggesting Covid vaccines lost some potency in preventing infections over time as the delta variant spread. These and other research results will be under scrutiny next week as CDC advisers weigh the Biden administration’s plan to administer booster doses to most vaccine recipients in the U.S.

The booster campaign, still awaiting the sign-off of the Food and Drug Administration, is set to begin Sept. 20. CDC’s Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices will consider the extra-dose plan during a two-day meeting that starts Monday.  

The finding of diminished effectiveness when delta was the dominant virus strain comes with an important caveat: The range of that estimate is highly uncertain. Researchers reported 95% confidence that the efficacy was between 26% and 84% in that period.

----------


## oyarde

Tonights ABC news headline ; Vaccines not effective at preventing hospitalizations ;CDC.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Tonights ABC news headline ; Vaccines not effective at preventing hospitalizations ;CDC.


And that's what they are admitting to as of now.

*CDC study shows COVID vaccine less protective against delta but still reduces risk by two-thirds*

https://abc7news.com/covid-vaccine-u...-cdc/10974015/

By Michael Nedelman, Eric Levenson and Madeline Holcombe
Wednesday, August 25, 2021 1:52PM

----------


## TheTexan

> According to government's own numbers, over half a MILLION people are dead, just in the US alone, because of a man made virus designed to be even more deadly than what would be found in nature, released, possibly on purpose, from a Chinese lab, a virus that that was created from funding and prior research given to the Chinese scientists by our own government because we, in fit of sanity, pulled the plug on funding here.


Oops?  Oh well everybody makes mistakes.

No big deal

----------


## TheTexan

I'm sure the next virus that gets accidentally released from China is going to be much safer

----------


## merkelstan

never write 'vaccinated'.  a vaccine:
A) consists of the disabled pathogen that causes the disease
B) confers immunity against the disease it's supposed to prevent

These gene-jabs do neither.  Call them gene-jabs.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are more metal shavings being found in Japan in moderna shots.

----------


## oyarde

CGC finds over 83 percent of Americans have anti bodies in blood . From sampling 1 1/2 million blood sample specimens from Jul 2020 to May 2021. Quite apparent that there is no further need for shots that dont work.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/Holy_Cow_Pod/sta...95959762210818

----------


## CaptUSA

> Vaccinated people here think they can just go everywhere while they're sick now... And these same people blame people who are not vaccinated for spreading this virus. I've had colleagues tell me that "They do not have to get tested or stay home because they are vaccinated." And I've seen numerous sick people at work, mostly managers though. Even though the rules say they should stay home... And 'these people' call 'us' the problem.


Hmmm....  wonder where they could have gotten _that_ idea??

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Hmmm....  wonder where they could have gotten _that_ idea??


The media ?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Imagine being so retarded that you think a rushed out experimental "vaccine" can possibly be safe.

----------


## Snowball

> Imagine being so retarded that you think a rushed out experimental "vaccine" can possibly be safe.


Imagine taking said shot twice, which does NOTHING, then saying just need a third and will be protected.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Imagine taking said shot twice, which does NOTHING, then saying just need a third and will be protected.


Or a fourth.

Or a fifth.

Or ...

https://twitter.com/business/status/1460577901657661442

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

> What's the other side to the three things you posted on this page?


Or is the answer to your question, all the mainstream media in the world.  And they don't need my help.

----------


## acptulsa

Worldwide Data suggests Fully Vaccinated Americans, Australians, Brits, Canadians, & Germans are developing Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome

Lots of links.

https://dailyexpose.uk/2022/01/22/va...eveloping-ade/

----------


## TheCount

> Or is the answer to your question, all the mainstream media in the world.  And they don't need my help.


I'm not asking because anyone "needs your help."  I'm not asking you to repost or retweet or anything.  I'm asking if you know.  If you read.


Remember, an entire page ago, when you said this:




> When there's no reliable source, all you can do is listen to _both_ sides and see if there's some truth where they intersect.


But you don't.  You just said that you don't.


Instead what you do is this:



> I prefer to gather what information I  can get, and put it up to *see if I can get confirmation.*


This is what internet bubbles do.  They provide uncritical confirmation.

----------


## acptulsa

> This is what internet bubbles do.  They provide uncritical confirmation.


So what you're saying is, no one has the right to put something up for consideration and possible confirmation because somebody somewhere might buy it uncritically.

Or are we all supposed to put disclaimers on everything we post?

----------


## TheCount

> So what you're saying is, no one has the right to put something up for consideration and possible confirmation because somebody somewhere might buy it uncritically.
> 
> Or are we all supposed to put disclaimers on everything we post?


I'm not saying either of those things.

What I'm saying is that people post bull$#@! LARP, and "somebody somewhere" _does_ buy it uncritically.  There is an entire media industry built around it.

----------


## dannno

> I'm not saying either of those things.
> 
> What I'm saying is that people post bull$#@! LARP, and "somebody somewhere" _does_ buy it uncritically.  There is an entire media industry built around it.


What percentage, would you say, buys it uncritically?

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## acptulsa

https://twitter.com/KimIversenShow/s...47122866753538

----------


## Brian4Liberty

More science:

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Gregory Yee, Times reporter who chased the stories that shaped L.A., dies at 33*

https://www.latimes.com/obituaries/s...l-a-dies-at-33

BY CHRISTOPHER GOFFARD STAFF WRITER 

JAN. 5, 2023 UPDATED 10:08 PM PT

Gregory Yee, a hard-charging breaking news reporter for the Los Angeles Times, died unexpectedly Wednesday at the Hollywood bungalow where he lived. His family said the cause appeared to be complications from a respiratory issue. He was 33.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Is it just me, is it "observation bias" or have these stories now become a flood of "Died Suddenly"?

Christ sake, people are dropping like flies, the way I'm seeing it.

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/backtolife_2023/...63369150078979

----------


## Anti Federalist

*‘Vogue’ Model Tatjana Patitz Dies at 56*

https://www.breitbart.com/entertainm...tz-dies-at-56/

ALANA MASTRANGELO 11 Jan 2023

International supermodel Tatjana Patitz died on Wednesday at the age of 56. Her cause of death is currently unknown.

Vogue broke the news of Patitz’s death on Wednesday morning. Born in 1966 in Hamburg, Germany, Patitz was considered “one of the original supermodels,” the magazine said.

She was perhaps best known for her work with Vogue and photographer Herb Ritts. In 1990, Patitz stared alongside Naomi Campbell, Christy Turlington, Linda Evangelista, and Cindy Crawford on the cover of the January issue for British Vogue.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

Update: Dead at 54.


*Lisa Marie Presley Rushed To Hospital; Rep Says “No Comment” On Reports Of Cardiac Arrest*

https://deadline.com/2023/01/lisa-ma...st-1235220229/

By Denise Petski

January 12, 2023 12:54pm

Lisa Marie Presley, daughter of Elvis and Priscilla Presley, has been rushed to a Los Angeles-area hospital after suffering a possible cardiac arrest.

LA County sheriff’s deputies were called to Presley’s residence this morning upon receiving a call that someone in the house was suffering from a cardiac arrest, a law enforcement source tells Deadline. Fire department medics arrived too and after administrating treatment to stabilize Presley, and took her to a local hospital. Her condition is not known.

A rep for Presley says they have “no comment at this time” regarding reports that the daughter of Elvis Presley had suffered a cardiac arrest today.

----------


## CCTelander

The First World equivalent of Central and South American death squads wear lab coats. 

The Malthusian democide continues as planned.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Globalist

We need a list of all celebrities currently still alive that publicly stated they got the vaccine.  That way we can determine which ones are too important to off and which ones the global elites don't care if they died.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Update: Dead at 54.


Lisa Marie Presley dead after suffering cardiac arrest

----------


## Anti Federalist

* ‘We’re not going to lose him’: Coach saves 17-year-old Akron baseball player’s life*

https://fox8.com/news/were-not-going...-players-life/

by: Maia Belay	

Posted: Jan 12, 2023 / 05:00 PM EST	

Updated: Jan 12, 2023 / 05:08 PM EST	

CHIPPEWA LAKE, Ohio (WJW) — A*local teen said he’s alive thanks to a quick rescue from his baseball coach*who jumped into action when he suffered a rare cardiac emergency in the middle of a baseball game.

The game started out perfectly for Kyle Hlucky, 17, a pitcher for the Akron A’s who got a rare chance to bat.

“Everyone’s real excited, because Kyle never bats, and he hit the ball. Everyone’s jumping around and cheering and he’s tearing around first base he’s heading into second,” remembered coach Scott Koenig of the Akron A’s Play Ball Sports Academy.

“My third base coach told me to stop and I said, ‘No I’m not gonna stop, I’m gonna keep going,'” Hlucky said. “Hands out, head-first, just slid. I remember getting on all fours, then just fell over.”

Hlucky, in good health, collapsed, struggling to breathe.*

“I put my hand over his heart and I didn’t feel a heartbeat,” said Koenig. “It just clicked in and he’s having a cardiac situation at that point I started doing compressions.”

After several terrifying minutes of compressions, someone brought over an automated external defibrillator, or AED, successfully reviving Hlucky. Unknown to everyone at the time, the batteries were just replaced a few days earlier.

Hlucky’s collapse was the result of a sudden arrhythmic death. His mother said it was caused by his dive to third base.

“It was commotio cordis, which is the impact at the right interval of the heart cycle that will stop your heart,” said Natalie Hlucky, who was not present at the October baseball game.*

(Yeah, you keep telling yourself that Mom...- AF)

----------


## Anti Federalist

*TikTok star Waffler69 dies aged 33: Social media sensation - who shot to fame eating bizarre foods and boasted 1.7m followers - passes away from suspected heart attack*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-aged-33.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

* Las Vegas student collapses in bathroom after PE*

https://www.8newsnow.com/news/local-...room-after-pe/

by: Caroline Bleakley	

Posted: Jan 10, 2023 / 08:30 AM PST	

Updated: Jan 10, 2023 / 05:39 PM PST	

Second student to die from cardiac event in one week

LAS VEGAS (KLAS) — Another Las Vegas student died last week after collapsing and being found unresponsive in a school bathroom.

The senior high school student, Jordan Brister, attended Amplus Academy, a public charter school. Amplus Academy posted information on Brister’s death on the school’s Facebook page on Sunday.

“The Amplus community sends our love and condolences to the Brister family as well as to all of Jordan’s family, friends and acquaintances.”

According to Brister’s father, Conrad Brister, his son collapsed in the bathroom on Tuesday, Jan. 3, and may have been there for as long as 25 minutes before he was discovered. During that time, his heart stopped.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa

https://twitter.com/TheChiefNerd/sta...92087782887443

----------

